# [solved]Intel Pentium Dual-core need the smp and threads USE

## LaoLiulaoliu

smp 	Enable support for multiprocessors or multicore systems

Is two processors enough to enable this?

threads 	Adds threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

Can I enable this in USE?

----------

## gentoo_ram

Yes, I would turn both of them on.  But the USE flag only changes how your apps are compiled.  You still have to compile the kernel with SMP support to be able to use multiple processors.

If you cat /proc/cpuinfo and you have multiple processors, you should see multiple entries in the file.

----------

## LaoLiulaoliu

processor	: 0

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 15

model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2370  @ 1.73GHz

stepping	: 13

cpu MHz		: 1733.000

cache size	: 1024 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 2

core id		: 0

cpu cores	: 2

apicid		: 0

initial apicid	: 0

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 10

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips	: 3457.96

clflush size	: 64

power management:

processor	: 1

vendor_id	: GenuineIntel

cpu family	: 6

model		: 15

model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2370  @ 1.73GHz

stepping	: 13

cpu MHz		: 1733.000

cache size	: 1024 KB

physical id	: 0

siblings	: 2

core id		: 1

cpu cores	: 2

apicid		: 1

initial apicid	: 1

fdiv_bug	: no

hlt_bug		: no

f00f_bug	: no

coma_bug	: no

fpu		: yes

fpu_exception	: yes

cpuid level	: 10

wp		: yes

flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips	: 3457.97

clflush size	: 64

power management:

----------

